# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Kindle News

## JEK

Amazon Adds Embedded Audio and Video to iOS Kindle Apps
Monday June 28, 2010 01:33 PM EST
Written by Eric Slivka


Amazon today announced the launch of embedded audio and video clips for its Kindle eBook application for the iPad, iPhone, and iPod touch.
Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ: AMZN) today announced a new update to Kindle for iPad and Kindle for iPhone and iPod touch, which allows readers to enjoy the benefits of embedded video and audio clips in Kindle books. The first books to take advantage of this new technology, including Rick Steves' London by Rick Steves and Together We Cannot Fail by Terry Golway, are available in the Kindle Store at http://www.amazon.com/kindleaudiovideo.

As an example of the utility of the feature, the press release points to travel guides such as Rick Steves' London, which contains an embedded audio walking tour of the city.
"In the new Kindle Edition with audio/video of Rick Steves' London, the embedded walking tours allow customers to listen to Rick as they explore the sites of London," said Bill Newlin, publisher, Avalon Travel. "Rick's narration adds depth to the reader's experience, while listeners can follow the routes more easily with the text."

The update brings a new weapon to Amazon's arsenal in the increasing arms race among eBook retailers looking to lure readers to their platforms. Apple's iOS platform is serving as a major venue in which the competition is playing out, with all of the major participants including Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Borders, and Apple itself deploying dedicated applications for their services.

----------


## jim2

The technophobe just fell for a promo by Amazon.  The Kindle 2 for 189 bucks incl. shipping.  I figure I'll have ample time to get used to it before our January trip to SBH.

If I like it it'll be great not to weigh down the suitcase with books.  I'd ask if you think I'll like it but I think I know your answer.

jim

----------


## JEK

You will like it, but you would have liked the iPad with the Kindle app better. How did I do?

----------


## andynap

For people with 20/10 vision or a magnifying glass, the iTouch with iBook app is fine-  :crazy:

----------


## jim2

I considered the ipad but was scared off by all the apps and other gizmos.

The one thing the web experts complained about on the Kindle was the "dated" letters for typing.  The Nook supposedly is more up to date with its screen.

I don't want to be too up to date.

jim

----------


## phil62

That's the lowtech Jim I know and love!  Amy

----------


## MIke R

> I don't want to be too up to date.
> 
> jim




it doesnt matter...its not a battle you can win....the very nanosecond you are "up to date"....you just as quickly become out of date...what a racket this business is....only for the wealthy...not for those of us on a budget

----------


## JEK

> ....only for the wealthy...not for those of us on a budget



Or prolific readers who want to do carryon. The Kindle will cost less than your weekend at Kara's.

----------


## jim2

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> ....only for the wealthy...not for those of us on a budget
> 
> 
> 
> Or prolific readers who want to do carryon. The Kindle will cost less than your weekend at Kara's.



Gotcha !  Unless you want to feed your Kindle.  I might be real thrifty and only read the free books.  Don't think I've ever read "The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes"  On the other hand...

jim

----------


## jim2

> That's the lowtech Jim I know and love!  Amy



Don't you try to sweet talk me. Where's the picture of that waiter?  Who cares about your over done duck.

jim (the mouthy one)

----------


## phil62

Yes, the return of the kuch leffel (pot stirrer), I see. 

Amy

----------


## andynap

> Where's the picture of that waiter




LOL

----------


## CREGGERS

LOL ~  maybe we need a new Forum "hot waiters & waitresses of St Barts"
p.s. the Kindle is awesome, you'll love it

 Where's the picture of that waiter?  Who cares about your over done duck.

jim (the mouthy one)[/quote]

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> ....only for the wealthy...not for those of us on a budget
> 
> 
> 
> Or prolific readers who want to do carryon. The Kindle will cost less than your weekend at Kara's.




as usual....you *completely* missed my point...I would buy an iPad if I was in the market...they look terrific...my point was, as soon as you buy one model of *anything* techno....it  immediately becomes outdated and you have to spend a fortune if you want/need to keep up.....its an endless cycle whose cycles on some items can be measured in mere months

----------


## MIke R

> Where's the picture of that waiter
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> LOL




Jim..the girls havent figured out this boy plays on your team....lets not kill the dream LOL

----------


## JEK

As usual you *completely* overreacted . . . :)

----------


## MIke R

> As usual you *completely* overreacted . . . :)




oh please..you know its a racket...its ok...I admire the business model...its working....LOL

----------

